# 1966 Batmobile



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

*1966 Batmobile-Now with the '89 as well!*

I took a break from some other projects last week to build up the new R2 '66 Batmobile. Mostly OOTB, but I added a few touches. I replaced the rear antenna with stretched sprue and kit supplied base. I also replaced the three chrome rocket tubes with new ones. These were made from aluminum tubing. They look much nicer than the kit supplied part. Other than a lot of BareMetal Foil and detail painting that's pretty much it. It was afun and relaxing build. It looks great next to my '89 Batmobile.

Enjoy the pics.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Gorgeous! The more I see this kit, the more I'm tempted to pick one up rather than waiting for the glue version (I have neither the desire nor the display space for one of each).


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

My favorite car, and you did a fantastic job! The added details is an improvement!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks guys. Zombie, I would go ahead and grab one. The '66 version is not my favorite Batmobile and I grabbed this one just because I have a passing interest in it. I didn't really have any inclination to buy the glue version. However, after building this and seeing how much detail this snap together has I will buy the full zoot glue kit. My only dissapointment was the beacon on the roof is a solid chrome part with no clear windows. It has a claer cap on top which struck me as odd. Hopefully the glue kit will have a beacon with clear windows to make lighting it easier. At any rate, this is a fantastic kit and well worth the $26 I paid for it.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

It looks great but from the pics it is a bit difficult to tell it is about 25% larger than the old Aurora repop. You do make it tempting to grab one of these but I am like Zombie and will hold off for the glue version which will also have some more detail. And again, a great job on that model, especially with your enhancements.

Bob K.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

This is the beacon that comes in the kit,stripped,drilled,repainted.


----------



## glusnifr (Jan 1, 2011)

great job


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

rkoenn said:


> It looks great but from the pics it is a bit difficult to tell it is about 25% larger than the old Aurora repop. You do make it tempting to grab one of these but I am like Zombie and will hold off for the glue version which will also have some more detail. And again, a great job on that model, especially with your enhancements.
> 
> Bob K.


Bob, wasn't the Aurora re-pop in 32nd scale? So I believe the Polar Lights version would be a significant jump in size at 1/24th. I 'm not 100% sure but I may just buy this and the glue version, bashing the two to get an ultra detailed version.


----------



## PF Flyer (Jun 24, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful build. I like the add-ons. They enhance without being intrusive. With the scale/size thing, I don't know if it helps, but here's a pic of my PL/Aurora and the 1/25 snap kit side by side.


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting that comparo pic. BIG difference in size!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Here it is with my '89 Batmobile. My favorite of all.


----------

